# How many juvenile tropheus in a 90?



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I've done frontosas, and cyps, and featherfins. Now I want to try tropheus. I have done a lot of reading and am thinking of a colony of 20 in a 90 gallon tank. I have not decided on the variety yet but just want only one kind.
Does 20 juveniles seem like the right number and do I need to worry about the fact that i won't know the gender. What if I end up with 5F, 15 M? I could start with 25 if that is better.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

The more the merrier. You could easily house more than 30-35 fry/juvies in a 90 if you intend on culling the excess to get a good sized colony of say 20-24 adult fish with a good m/f ratio. You just have to have really good filtration and a strict water changing routine

Ending up with 15m/5f is always a possibility when buying fry so it is better to buy more to try and avoid that..


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

If they are juvi's.....~2" then I would go with about 30 of them.


----------

